# Police Officer who stabbed Firefighters speaks out



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2012)

Pretty well written article and quite interesting



> The sun was just beginning to rise as Bradley Colas squeezed his eyes shut.
> 
> When he opened them, U.S. 13 stretched out before him. The Eastern Shore's tree-lined fields and weather-worn farmhouses whisked by.
> 
> ...


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 27, 2012)

That was actually written very well.  Glad there were no serious, lasting injuries involved.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 27, 2012)

What effing nitwit thinks it is a good idea to disarm a man with a gun?! They got VERY lucky.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 27, 2012)

Not the first time I have heard of Biaxin causing similar effects.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes earlier when I was readin all of the asinine comments on Facebook, I decided to look at the drug and it has the listed side effects that this gentleman had. In addtion to that, three doctors stated the drug caused it and he was not a threat to society.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2012)

Aidey said:


> What effing nitwit thinks it is a good idea to disarm a man with a gun?! They got VERY lucky.



That's what I was wondering when I read the article.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 27, 2012)

I read that part more than once because I wasn't sure I was reading it right. Unless they were also police officers they should have backed out as soon as they realized that he was armed and not acting right.


----------



## bstone (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a pretty intense story.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2012)

He was armed, so instead of running away from his "demons" or trying to arrest or duke it out with them, he tried to use a weapon. The means at hand suggests the measures.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2012)

As I read it the firefighters didn't know he had the gun until they had already closed with him and gotten into an argument over the radio. To have disengaged at this point might have meant turning their backs on a crazy man with a gun. Putting distance between you and a gun isn't always the best course of action as you can't outrun a gun. I wouldn't judge the actions of the FFs too harshly since we weren't there and ave no idea how it actually went down. 

I would like to point out that this is an excellent example of superior numbers not necessarily meaning a safe situation. We sometimes think that just because there are a lot of people around we can relax our situational awareness.


----------



## Expat (Jun 28, 2012)

A colleague of mine had a similar experience with a diabetic off duty security guard. Came out as diabetic emergency, in a public place, but was late at night. It wasn't until they had made contact with the pt that they realized he was armed and altered, and the pt tried to draw his gun. Two crew members fought him for several minutes and neither could key up their radio to ask for help as they were each using both hands to keep his gun in his holster. The pt was giving it everything, scared, and in his mind, fighting for his life, and the crew literally fought for theirs. Luckily a cop arrived five or six minutes later but he was just passing, not dispatched. Very close call.


----------

